# Phone in a fish tank? DIY build



## ssacrew (Nov 25, 2009)

Hello all,

I finally convinced the owner of the store I work at to get a fish tank in the store. I have an extra 30g and 20g at home, and wanted to set up a tank at work. With this passing, and seeing the ideas tossed around in the "bike in a tank" I would like to see what people would think would be the best way of getting phones in the tank (we do have fake phones I was thinking about throwing in) and possibly our logo on the back as well.

Here are the dimensions of the tank and the general idea. It will be constructed from scratch.

Front side with dimensions


Rear view


Thoughts/Comments are appreciated.


----------



## rws6605 (Aug 26, 2009)

IMO I think that an antique (replica) crank phone placed in one side and then a new (cordless) phone on the other side would give a sort of "history of the phone" theme. Perhaps toss in a few misc. phone pieces in the substrate.....

For your logo, I would try to make it a 3D background.

Although, I have to admit, I am not an interior decorator. Just my thoughts.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

for some reason i'm thinking cell phones, in which case, using the plactic case with no guts, and putting a rock inside it can weight it down

whatever you use, avoid pieces that will rust, and lcd or plasma screens, lead is toxic, so nothing containing lead


----------



## ssacrew (Nov 25, 2009)

I like the idea of the 3d background of our logo, and that is something I was discussing with the store owner.

The fake phones we have are all plastic with a metal weight inside them. They are something we can disable if needed and put back together to throw in the tank. I'm trying right now to think of a way to incorperate them (Whether it be caves and structures made out of them, which sounds a little gaudy, to just having them buried slightly in the sand, which is something I'm liking the idea of).


----------



## Robtheheretic (Nov 14, 2009)

i think i would look best just to have a few sticking out of the sand and if you any rock piles mybe one or two in the piles, you also have fake plants coming out of the phones were the screen would be so it dosnt just look like empty phone shells in the tank it would also make it look like the phone has been there a while

what kind of fish are you putting in?


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

http://www.cell2get.com/casio-gzone-typ ... p-566.html
http://www.samsung.com/baltic/consumer/ ... prd_detail
http://reviews.cnet.com/cell-phones/cas ... 75594.html

Just use the real ones and have the customers call the numbers to see if they really are waterproof


----------



## ssacrew (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm thinking some P. Saulousi, but my manager is wanting saltwater. Since I'm spearheading the project, I've got some desicion power.


----------



## Robtheheretic (Nov 14, 2009)

with saltwater i would be worried about long term effect on the plasic cell phones


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

salt water is a lot of work as well

i like the waterproof phone idea lol


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

On the business side of things, doesn't it kind of remind us of what we all want to do with our phone? Is that the message you want? :lol:


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## ssacrew (Nov 25, 2009)

PfunMo said:


> On the business side of things, doesn't it kind of remind us of what we all want to do with our phone? Is that the message you want? :lol:


on the flip side, phones in water behind our desk or something would be a reminder for insurance. Seeing as I do live in fl, most of the people who come in with broken phones end up getting them wet, either while at the beach, fishing, going in the pool, or just knocking it in the toilet.

As far as WANTING to throw them in the water, I work for a privately owned store, and we deal primarily with repeat customers, with a normal influx of new (who then become repeat customers  ). I'm keeping reference of what company I work for off the site for that reason that many will praise, others will not. This is about the fish, not who I work for to pay for them.

As far as plastic being affected in saltwater, could you elaborate on that? My idea of the tank right now is PFS with our some phones jutting out of the sand, with our logo created either by a sign shop, or by someone who works with glass. I would like to have a 3-d logo/name IN the tank, and I know someone who does wonderful works of art with glass, so that is probably the route I am going down.


----------



## codenametorch (Dec 27, 2009)

Love the idea! I might be a bit biased though... I'd go for the fake shells in the tank and not even deal with the issue of having anything even potentially toxic in the tank. However, no plastic is entirely non-reactive. I'd recommend putting a few "demo" phones in a tank of water set up like your full tank before introducing fish. I decided to go that route with my bike in a fish tank idea and IMO it saved all my fish.


----------



## NatalieJJackson (Feb 3, 2010)

codenametorch said:


> Love the idea! I might be a bit biased though... I'd go for the fake shells in the tank and not even deal with the issue of having anything even potentially toxic in the tank. However, no plastic is entirely non-reactive. I'd recommend putting a few "demo" phones in a tank of water set up like your full tank before introducing fish. I decided to go that route with my bike in a fish tank idea and IMO it saved all my fish.


Yeah I think you are right


----------



## ssacrew (Nov 25, 2009)

Is there something I ould cost the fake phones in to make sure the platic is non reactive?


----------



## Robtheheretic (Nov 14, 2009)

i dont know of any why to test for it the problem is plasic can be made in so many differt ways. from what i know basicly salt water is just hard on plastic and will basicly do some like dry rot to it bad in none salt water i wouldnt worry

side note most filters and what not are made of plastic so it might not be a problem at all i just think phone are made of a softer plastic thats why i said something


----------



## codenametorch (Dec 27, 2009)

ssacrew said:


> Is there something I [c]ould [te]st the fake phones in to make sure the platic is non reactive?




Yes. Unfortunately it's a chemical analysis lab which most people don't have in their basements. Well, people who aren't my college roommate at least. I think you should be safe as the demo phones are designed to be handled and thus shouldn't be too toxic. If you're particularly worried you could coat the things in marine sealant which would waterproof them and prevent any toxins for leaching.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Best way to test that I would value would be a few fish. Put a few in and give them the score card.. If after a few weeks they have not reported the test results , throw them out and get a new team. :lol:


----------



## Robtheheretic (Nov 14, 2009)

the only problem with that is the plastic out decay right away it will take time we just dont how long


----------



## a2dak (Feb 27, 2010)

lol nicee


----------



## ssacrew (Nov 25, 2009)

Sorry for the long pause in between posts, but it looks like I am going to start this project sometime next week. I will be getting the supplies on Tuesday and start work on assembly on Wednesday (hopefully!)


----------



## phorty (Oct 30, 2009)

Sounds awesome! I wished I worked for a smaller company and could spearhead a project like this!


----------



## ssacrew (Nov 25, 2009)

Well, this project is just becoming a new tank for me, as the only items we can have in store are ones approved by our company. A fish tank is currently not.

But it's a new tank for me at least :thumb:


----------



## JSwan (Nov 9, 2009)

Bummer its not going to be in the store


----------

